# Warren Buffett interview on CNBC - 3 March 2008



## josh_in_a_box (4 March 2008)

Interesting watch, he answered questions from viewers, host of the show and different analysts.  He talked about everything from his 4 protential replacement, his hate for fund which charges high fees, to his belief that US is in Recession and what he has on his hamburger.

One thing which I picked up in his interview is that when he buy shares, he recommand buying little parcels over a period of time to avoid entering the marekt at the wrong time.

Anyone else see it? Had to go to sleep at 1am but the interview was still going.


----------



## dhukka (4 March 2008)

*Re: Anyone see the Warren Buffett interview on CNBC last night?*

Yeah interesting stuff, I posted some highlights here.

Actually I think Buffet's comment on buying little parcels over a period of time to avoid entering the market at the wrong time was a recommendation for others. Buffet often takes very large positions all in one go.


----------



## RichKid (4 March 2008)

*Re: Anyone see the Warren Buffett interview on CNBC last night?*



josh_in_a_box said:


> Interesting watch, he answered questions from viewers, host of the show and different analysts.  He talked about everything from his 4 protential replacement, his hate for fund which charges high fees, to his belief that US is in Recession and what he has on his hamburger.
> 
> One thing which I picked up in his interview is that when he buy shares, he recommand buying little parcels over a period of time to avoid entering the marekt at the wrong time.
> 
> Anyone else see it? Had to go to sleep at 1am but the interview was still going.




Here's the direct link to the transcript (thanks to dhukka for his reference in the previous post).
http://www.cnbc.com/id/23449591

josh, please cite the source that you refer to in future to make it easier to for those who don't watch cnbc regularly- thanks!

RichKid
moderator


----------



## agro (4 March 2008)

is it on tonight or repeated this week by any chance caus i missed it?


----------



## MRC & Co (4 March 2008)

Thanks for the link fellas.

Unfortunately, not many insights there from the oracle.


----------



## josh_in_a_box (6 March 2008)

warren buffet becomes world's richest!

http://www.smh.com.au/news/world/wa...-worlds-richest/2008/03/06/1204402594774.html


----------



## MRC & Co (6 March 2008)

josh_in_a_box said:


> warren buffet becomes world's richest!
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/news/world/wa...-worlds-richest/2008/03/06/1204402594774.html




Sure does, would have happened a lot earlier if he didnt give so much to charity!

Though that Mexican drug dealer, I mean "business man" is sure snapping close on his heels!

Must be a hard life being one of those 1000+ billionaires, controlling $4.4 trillion between them!


----------

